# DDR Trial Bauanleitung



## sensiminded (4. Dezember 2004)

mir ist letztens beim aufräumen und sortieren was geiles in die hand gefallen. habe ne bauanleitung für ein trial und bmx in ner alten practic zeitschrift aus der ddr gefunden. mein bruder baute sich damals schon ein bmx danach. ist ganz lustig-muss man sich mal anschauen was für technik da verwendet wird! hätte angst damit zu trialen...


----------



## trail-kob (4. Dezember 2004)

niedlich ... absolut retro kult sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (4. Dezember 2004)

is ja hammergeil

machma mal bissl lenkerband um den bremsgummi, dass er net rausflutscht und die felge bissl aufbohren, is ja gleich passiert

was für spasten waren das????


----------



## aramis (4. Dezember 2004)

Not macht eben erfinderisch. Ging damals wohl nicht anders.


----------



## funky^jAY (4. Dezember 2004)

ach quark....in der DDR gabs alles damals     

hätte ich mir damals auch basteln können sowas...aber naja...ich hatte anderes zu tun. bananen suchen und so


----------



## dhflow (4. Dezember 2004)

Radikal. Cooler Post! Als Kinder, vor der Erfindung des MTB hat ein Kumpel von mir auch sowas gefahren.


----------



## alöx (4. Dezember 2004)

geil das is echt hammer...
ostfront rulez...


----------



## LauraPalmer (4. Dezember 2004)

ich nehme die Schmutzgriffel und ziehe meinen Hut - vor soetwas habe ich mehr Respekt als vor 9 Paletten Sidehop; das ist Trial-Courage...


----------



## MrTrial (4. Dezember 2004)

Einfach genial.
Ich möchte es als Bedeutent für die Trialgeschichte einordnen.

Ne echt mal! Finde solche Sachen sehr Wertvoll.

Toll!


----------



## sensiminded (5. Dezember 2004)

stimme aramis zu-es gab ja in der ddr nicht wirklich viel. es steht ja auch drin bei der reifenwahl, dass man sich beim örtlichen angebot etwas suchen muss. 
konntest halt damals nicht einfach beim jan ein fertiges bike bestellen-das war noch echte deutsche handwerkskunst!  
respekt an alle die damit damals getrialt sind-gibts da hier zufällig noch jemand???


----------



## aramis (5. Dezember 2004)

Marco Härtel is damals schon mitgefahren. Er meinte mal, damals hätten sie zeitweise nicht mal Stoppuhren gehabt. Da wurde die Sektionszeit vom Punktrichter so ca. sekundenweise runtergezählt (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe). Muss wohl nicht so das Problem gewesen sein, da es wie heute eher um das Bewältigen der Hindernisse ging als um die Zeit. War auch viel mehr Schwungkram und weniger Gehoppse als heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (5. Dezember 2004)

meine oma würde sagen....früher war halt doch alles anderst

wenn man überlegt anzählen, 3 versuche pro hindernis, bodenschutz verwenden und die höhen der hindernisse....das waren zeiten


----------



## tolleiv (10. Juni 2005)

hallo,

wunderbar danke für die Infos - hat noch jemand so ein Teil in Gebrauch ?

mfg


----------



## MrTrial (10. Juni 2005)

Wer hat den denn wieder rausgekramt?
Was für'n Teil in Gebrauch, so'n bike oder so'n Heft?

Gruß


----------



## pupswedel (14. Juni 2005)

hehe sowas hab ich mir auch diese woche aus nem alten stahlrahmen gebaut und billig parts die ich noch hatte.
für ca 20 n trialbike günstiger gehts fast ned^^























mit kettenspanner die eig von meiner zündapp waren aber jeztzt sind se am rad nur etwas modifiziert^^

bin halt selber ers 15 und da sitzt das geld ned alzu locker....

aber fährt sich geil^^

is aber sauschwer allein der rahmen 4,9 kg aber ma sehen, werde son rahmen wahrscheinlich nochma aus alu baun...

gruß
felix


----------



## noonnet (14. Juni 2005)

ist ja geil   

wieviel kg wiegt das?


----------



## pupswedel (14. Juni 2005)

hab grad ma nachgewogen ca 14,8 kg ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac Gyver (14. Juni 2005)

Der Thread is ja mal übelst kultig......alte bikes, rostige bikes..was kommt noch  


ABer 14 kilo is ok ...weniger hat mein decathlon auch nich gewogen...und ich habs ausgereizt bis ich damit auf ne Tischtennisplatte gekommen bin   ...dann hab ich mich mit erschreckender Geschwindigkeit für ein neues Trialbike entschieden!!!   ...aber aus dieser rennrad-dirtbike-trial-mischung die du da gebaut hast is bestimmt 1-2 jahre allerhand rauszuholen....  


Ich hätte nur zugern mal gesehen wie Mac Gyver nen Trialbike aus nem alten Wäscheständer basteln würde..!!


----------



## suhl1876 (28. Mai 2007)

sensiminded schrieb:


> mir ist letztens beim aufräumen und sortieren was geiles in die hand gefallen. habe ne bauanleitung für ein trial und bmx in ner alten practic zeitschrift aus der ddr gefunden. mein bruder baute sich damals schon ein bmx danach. ist ganz lustig-muss man sich mal anschauen was für technik da verwendet wird! hätte angst damit zu trialen...



Das ist DDR Pur...es kommt nie auf das Was an immer auf das Wie....die meisten 
heute  können noch nicht mal mehr nen Reifen wechseln! geschweige mit ihren Händen etwas selbst bauen! Ich frag mich immer ob das an den verdammten 80er Jahrgängen liegt! Ihr kennt die Nummer wenn Du vor 80 geboren bist setz Dich! Ich hab mir hier ein paar Beiträge durchgelesen von sog coolen Typen..die absolut keinen Schimmer davon haben was vor 89 gelaufen ist, da Sie ja noch in die Windeln geschissen haben.......die Frage ist doch was solche Typen machen würden wenn Sie selbst was auf die Beine stellen sollen höchtwahrscheinlich nüchttttttttttttttt!


----------



## robs (28. Mai 2007)

Immer wieder interessant dass Leute jahrealte Thread wiederfinden...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (28. Mai 2007)

suhl1876 schrieb:


> Das ist DDR Pur...es kommt nie auf das Was an immer auf das Wie....die meisten
> heute  können noch nicht mal mehr nen Reifen wechseln! geschweige mit ihren Händen etwas selbst bauen! Ich frag mich immer ob das an den verdammten 80er Jahrgängen liegt! Ihr kennt die Nummer wenn Du vor 80 geboren bist setz Dich! Ich hab mir hier ein paar Beiträge durchgelesen von sog coolen Typen..die absolut keinen Schimmer davon haben was vor 89 gelaufen ist, da Sie ja noch in die Windeln geschissen haben.......die Frage ist doch was solche Typen machen würden wenn Sie selbst was auf die Beine stellen sollen höchtwahrscheinlich nüchttttttttttttttt!



hää? hab ich nicht gerafft!  
also heißt das, nur weil ich 86er jahrgang bin, das ich nichts mehr zusammen bauen kann? nur weil ich 86 geboren bin? geil!  

Jan


----------



## Harry's onFord (29. Mai 2007)

Is eine Coole sache, diese Anleitung.
Ich hatte das BMX von MiFa. 
War verdammt sketchy damit zu fahren.

Ich finds cool das jemand noch so eine Anleitung/ Bericht hat.

MFG HArry


----------



## Katze (29. Mai 2007)

Harry's onFord schrieb:


> Is eine Coole sache, diese Anleitung.
> Ich hatte das BMX von MiFa.
> War verdammt sketchy damit zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir das Blatt neulich von Ebay kommen lassen, der guten alten Zeiten wegen.

Ich wollte mir das Teil damals bauen, habe aber leider kein Klappfahrrad besorgen können. So habe ich eben mit 18 Jahren Verspätung mit Trial angefangen.

Miau


----------



## pumpe34 (13. Mai 2009)

hu, hu

sehr interessantes thema!

ich bin zu ddr-zeiten auch bmx-rennen gefahren. war echt ne schöne zeit! wir haben auch aus alten "klappis" bmx-räder gebaut (so ähnlich wie in der oben genannten bauanleitung beschrieben)!leider ist nach der wende alles auf den schrott gewandert, oder vieles haben wir sogar in den westen verkauft! die haben gestaunt, was man sich bei uns einfallen lassen musste!

allerdings hab ich mich vor einiger zeit mal daran gemacht, so ein rad, als ausstellungsstück nachzubauen. leider hab ich nur bilder vom "rohbau" vor+nach dem schweißen. wenn ich zeit habe, fotografiere ich mal das komplette, fertige rad und stelle die bilder ein.

übrigens: wir sind die rennen nicht nach stopuhr gefahren, sondern nach rundenzähltabelle ;-)!


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2009)




----------



## 221pr`v (13. Mai 2009)

absolut genial der Thread !!!


----------



## mr.mütze (13. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djinges (13. Mai 2009)

Sieht schon goil aus der Rahmen... 

ich wäre aber vorsichtig die Lenkerklemmung zu doll zu belasten.... das kann weh tun


----------



## pumpe34 (31. Mai 2009)

hu, hu

so, nun will ich Euch mal die versprochenen bilder nachliefern!


----------



## holmar (31. Mai 2009)

wenns jetzt noch actionbilder gibt, mach ich ne religion für dich auf


----------



## pumpe34 (31. Mai 2009)

ha ha, lass mir aber noch ein bissel zeit zum üben! bin lang nicht mehr auf nem bmx unterwegs gewesen !


----------



## juweb (12. Januar 2022)

Schaut mal in unsere Gruppe: https://www.facebook.com/groups/664721280297745

Bereits vor 1990 wurden im Osten Deutschlands fleißig und kreativ Fahrräder im Gelände gefahren. Diese Gruppe soll helfen Informationen darüber zusammenzutragen, vom BMX Bande inspirierten 20"-Spaß bis über Enduro-Nachahmern bis zum Trial, Querfeldein und Orientierungsradsport und erste MTB Eigenbauten. Wettkampf, Tour oder Spaß am Eigenbau, her mit Geschichten, Bildern und Dokumenten.
Insbesondere interessieren uns:

BMX, BMX-Banden und Klappradcrosser
Motorradgeländesportnachahmer (Enduro und Motocross)
Off Road Tourenfahrer
Querfeldeinrennen
Fahrradtrial
MTB Imitationen
Treffpunkte, Strecken, Sprünghügel
Tourenumfänge
Material, Eigenbauten, Konstruktionsweisen, Beschaffung
Vorbilder
und natürlich Bilder, Bilder, Bilder
oder sogar Filme


----------

